# Armstrong Moth Pro, ~1959



## juvela (Feb 3, 2019)

-----









https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/d/los-angeles-armstrong-moth-pro-vintage/6809314090.html

Any readers familiar with these?

-----


----------



## PfishB (Feb 3, 2019)

New one on me. Interesting bike, looking forward to reading input on this.


----------



## juvela (Feb 4, 2019)

-----

Some information & imagery resides here -

http://genetics.mgh.harvard.edu/hanczyc/moth4.html

http://genetics.mgh.harvard.edu/hanczyc/jpg/moth/armstrongadvert1.jpg

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/1068889-armstrong-moth-professional.html

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-armstrong-moth.91287/

-----


----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe helpful
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Armstrong.htm

https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Armstrong_Cycles


----------



## juvela (Feb 5, 2019)

Sven said:


> Maybe helpful
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Armstrong.htm
> 
> https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Armstrong_Cycles




-----

Thanks so much for these!  

Have begun a thread on this model in the lightweights forum:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/armstrong-moth-professional-1959.146907/

-----


----------

